# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Sörnäisten ratikat ja bussit poikkeusreiteillä 13. - 15.5.

## RSS

Sörnäisten ratikat ja bussit poikkeusreiteillä 13.  15.5.

Mäkelänkadun ja Hämeentien bussit sekä raitiolinjat 6, 7A, 7B, 8 ja 9 ajavat poikkeusreittiä perjantaista 13.5. klo 18 alkaen sunnuntain 15.5. liikenteen loppuun saakka. Poikkeusreitit johtuvat alueella tehtävistä rata- ja vesijohtotöistä.

Raitioliikenne

Hämeentiellä ei ole raitioliikennettä Hakaniemen torin ja Paavalin kirkon välisellä osuudella. Raitiovaunut eivät liikennöi myöskään Mäkelänkatua osuudella Hämeentie  Sturenkatu.

Linja 6 ajaa Hakaniemen ja Paavalin kirkon välisen osuuden Karhupuiston ja Sturenkadun kautta. Linjat 7A ja 7B ajavat Hakaniemen ja Hattulantien pysäkkien välisen osuuden niin ikään Karhupuiston ja Sturenkadun kautta.

Linja 8 ajaa Urheilutalon ja Paavalin kirkon välisen osuuden Sturenkadun kautta. Linja 9 ajaa Fleminginkadun sijasta Läntisen Brahenkadun ja Sturenkadun kautta.

Raitiovaunuilta ajamatta jäävien Hämeentien ja Mäkelänkadun pysäkkien lisäksi Hakaniemen torin raitiovaunupysäkit 0307 ja 0308 ovat poikkeusliikenteen ajan poissa käytöstä.

Urheilutalon ja Paavalin kirkon välisellä osuudella raitiovaunua korvaa bussi 8X, joka käyttää Helsinginkadulla raitiovaunupysäkkejä ja Hämeentiellä bussipysäkkejä. Paavalin kirkon suuntaan ajaessaan bussi ei pysähdy Sörnäisten metroasemalla, mutta Kinaporinkadulle noin 250 metrin päähän metroasemalta tulee bussille väliaikainen pysäkki.

Urheilutalon suuntaan ajaessaan bussi 8X pysähtyy väliaikaisella pysäkillä Hämeentie 58:n edessä. Bussi liikennöi raitiolinjan 8 liikennöintiaikoina.

Kartta raitiolinjojen poikkeusreiteistä (pdf, 592 kB): Liite 1184

Bussiliikenne

Kaikki Hämeentietä Kurvin kohdalla liikennöivät bussit ajavat keskustan suuntaan poikkeusreittiä Pääskylänkadun, Sörnäisten rantatien ja Kaikukadun kautta.

Hämeentiellä lähellä Helsinginkadun risteystä oleva pysäkki Vilhonvuori (2410) on poissa käytöstä. Korvaava pysäkki sijaitsee Pääskylänkadulla.

Keskustasta poispäin bussit ajavat normaalia reittiään.

Kartta bussilinjojen poikkeusreiteistä (pdf, 584 kB): Liite 1185

HUOM! Toisin kuin aiemmin ilmoitettiin, työmaa vaikuttaa myös aamuyölinjan 03N reittiin. Muun muass Vilhonvuoren pysäkki jää pois bussin reitiltä. 

Kartta linjan 03N poikkeusreitistä (pdf, 525 kB): Liite 1186

Poikkeusjärjestelyt eivät vaikuta bussin 22 reittiin.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## aki

Melkein olisi voinut jättää ysin ajamatta kokonaan poikkeusliikenteen aikana, niin päällekkäinen reitti on kutosen kanssa, Pasilan silmukan hoitaa seiska ja Konepaja-alueeltakin on kävelymatka kolmosen ratikoihin. Kalliossa tulee muutenkin ruuhkaa kun kutoset ja seiskat tungetaan sinne kolmosten ja ysin sekaan, onneksi sentään ykkönen ei liikennöi viikonloppuna :Very Happy:

----------


## wade

Tietääkö joku mistä kohtaa katu tarkalleen ottaen avataan? Jäin vain miettimään että miksei 8X voi ajaa Helsinginkadulta suoraan Hämeentielle Kurvin kautta, vaikka 03N voi. Olisihan se silloin ainakin minun mielestäni ollut 8X:kin järkevä ajattaa Kurvin kautta molempiin suuntiin ajettaessa.

----------


## mv

> Tietääkö joku mistä kohtaa katu tarkalleen ottaen avataan? Jäin vain miettimään että miksei 8X voi ajaa Helsinginkadulta suoraan Hämeentielle Kurvin kautta, vaikka 03N voi. Olisihan se silloin ainakin minun mielestäni ollut 8X:kin järkevä ajattaa Kurvin kautta molempiin suuntiin ajettaessa.


Risteyksen lähellä olevien talojen oviin teipattujen tiedotteiden mukaan Helsinginkadun/Hämeentien risteyksen vaihteet uusitaan, eli eipä siitä silloin varmaankaan voi läpi ajaa raitiovaunulla, siksi bussi korvaamassa. Ja koska kiskot ylittävät juuri itäänpäin menevän kaistan niin siksi 8X:n reitti taitaa olla tuollainen venkula.

----------


## wade

> Risteyksen lähellä olevien talojen oviin teipattujen tiedotteiden mukaan Helsinginkadun/Hämeentien risteyksen vaihteet uusitaan, eli eipä siitä silloin varmaankaan voi läpi ajaa raitiovaunulla, siksi bussi korvaamassa. Ja koska kiskot ylittävät juuri itäänpäin menevän kaistan niin siksi 8X:n reitti taitaa olla tuollainen venkula.


Siinä tapauksessa aika erikoinen tieto HSL:n tiedotteessa:




> Poikkeusjärjestelyt eivät vaikuta bussien 22 ja 03N reitteihin.


Se ei siis vaikuta linjaan 22, mutta linja 03N:hän ajaa nimenomaan Helsinginkatua suoraan Kurviin. Sille on muuten varmaan aika vaikea keksiä poikkeusreittiä, sillä sehän kääntyy heti Kurvin jälkeen vasemmalle ja ajaa suoraan Aleksis Kiven kadulle.

----------


## wade

Jo torstaina 12.5. sai HSL näköjään ilmoitettua aika erikoisesta 03N:n poikkeusreitistä - peräti vuorokautta ennen reitin voimaanastumista.




> HUOM! Toisin kuin aiemmin ilmoitettiin, työmaa vaikuttaa myös aamuyölinjan 03N reittiin. Muun muass Vilhonvuoren pysäkki jää pois bussin reitiltä.

----------


## Ale

Pysähtyykö linja 8 Urheilutalon seudulla sekä omilla pysäkkipareillaan että ykkösen ja kolmosen pysäkkipareilla?

----------


## Albert

> Pysähtyykö linja 8 Urheilutalon seudulla sekä omilla pysäkkipareillaan että ykkösen ja kolmosen pysäkkipareilla?


Näin siinä tehtiin ainakin "viimeksi".
Ysin poikkeusreitin syynä näyttää olevan yksi kiskojen välissä oleva nelikulmainen "väylä" maan uumeniin. Kansi on poissa ja aukko on ympäröity aidoin. Tämä siis Helsinginkadun / Kaarlenkadun risteysalueella (eli Kaarlenkadulta *oikealle*).

----------


## wade

Mitenkäs muuten 3B:n hallilähdöt Eläintarhasta? Kulkevatko Pasilan ja Mäkelänkadun kautta Koskelaan vai jäävätkö jo 3T:ltä Eläintarhan suuntaan ajaessaan Töölön halliin? Viimeksihän nuo jäivät jo Töölön halliin ja oli 3X korvaamassa yöllä viimeisten hallilähtöjen osuutta Töölön hallilta Urheilutalolle.

----------


## Safka

> Mitenkäs muuten 3B:n hallilähdöt Eläintarhasta?


Kuvittelisin kolmiokääntöä Urheilutalon tietämillä ja sitten Sturenkadulle, vaan enpä tiedä.

----------


## Ale

Miksi 8X kiertää Aleksis Kiven kautta Flemarille, eikä Porvoonkadun niinkuin karttaan on merkitty? Vaihtopysäkkikö toi 1(A):n stoppi?

----------


## Kaid

> Miksi 8X kiertää Aleksis Kiven kautta Flemarille, eikä Porvoonkadun niinkuin karttaan on merkitty? Vaihtopysäkkikö toi 1(A):n stoppi?


Kyllä kun perjantaina ja lauantaina havainnoin niin 8X kulki Porvoonkatua. Tosin kääntyessä Läntiseltä Brahenkadulta Porvoonkadulle bussi joutui koukkaamaan vastaantulevien kaistan kautta, jotta mahtui kääntymään - olisiko tässä syy muutokselle?

----------


## Knightrider

Sunnuntainakin kulki 8x L. Brahenkatu-Porvoonkatu. Ajonopeus n. 20 kmh. Videon laitan myöhemmin ja kerron, mitä eräs h74 kuski teki.

----------


## Ale

Itse menin kerran kyydissä ja A. Kiven kautta kierrettiin, samoin kaikkina muina kertoina milloinka näin bussin ajavan niin ei kertaakaan Porvoonkatua pitkin mennyt, satunnaisesti kun seurasin lauantaiaamusta sunnuntai-iltapäivään..?

Kiertoreitti olisi ollut "virallisena" ihan hyväkin, Flemarin stopilta olisi voinut vaikka matkustajia kyytiin noutaa

----------


## zige94

> ja kerron, mitä eräs h74 kuski teki.


Mitä se teki? Kerro toki, kiinnostaa vähän kun sitä linjaa kuitenkin joka päivä käytän!  :Eek:

----------


## Knightrider

> Mitä se teki? Kerro toki, kiinnostaa vähän kun sitä linjaa kuitenkin joka päivä käytän!


Kuski ei tiennyt poikkeusreitistä mitään, ajoi suoraan työmaalle.
Tyynen rauhallisesti vain ajoi sitten autoille suunnattua poikkeusreittiä eikä pysähtynyt sitten Sörnäisissä lainkaan, ei edes Hämeentielle päästyään 0,5Km kurvia lähemmällä ratikkapysäkillä vaan ihan sitten seuraavalla virallisella bussipysäkillä.

Normaali reitti ennen poikkeusreittialueelle saapumista Katso video

Väärä poikkeusreitti Kurvissa, edelleen linjalla 74 Katso video

Raitiovaunujen poikkeusreitistä palanen Katso video

Tulossa myös: Linja 8X (hidas upload-nopeus ja laadukas video vie gigoja tilaa, joten tulee 24h sisällä)

----------


## zige94

> Kuski ei tiennyt poikkeusreitistä mitään, ajoi suoraan työmaalle.
> Tyynen rauhallisesti vain ajoi sitten autoille suunnattua poikkeusreittiä eikä pysähtynyt sitten Sörnäisissä lainkaan, ei edes Hämeentielle päästyään 0,5Km kurvia lähemmällä ratikkapysäkillä vaan ihan sitten seuraavalla virallisella bussipysäkillä.


Juuripa näin. En kyllä yhtään ihmettele jos ei tiennyt, etenkin kun monet VT:n kuljettajat ajelevat ties kuinka kovia ylinopeuksia ja pälpättävät puhelimeen kesken ajon!

Ps. Sulla taitaa tuon 74:n väärän poikkeusreitin kohdalla olla väärä linkki!  :Smile: 

PSs. kuva sivustolleni menossa ihan kohta muutama kuva tuosta työmaasta. Kuvat otettu puhelimella lauantai yöllä 23 jälkeen.

----------

